# Jeep Wrangler TJ Plowing 10in 2.14.14



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

Assuming the custy's ok with the piles bein in the yards??
Out this way people would have a conniption if they us doin that!!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Cool.......


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

MR. Elite;1760748 said:


> Assuming the custy's ok with the piles bein in the yards??
> Out this way people would have a conniption if they us doin that!!


Where else would you put the snow?

nice vids! that Jeep seems to push pretty good!!


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

MR. Elite;1760748 said:


> Assuming the custy's ok with the piles bein in the yards??
> Out this way people would have a conniption if they us doin that!!


Where else would I put the snow? We have had about 70in so far this year will very little melt. If not in the yard, there would be no where to put all that snow!


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

dieselboy01;1760769 said:


> Where else would you put the snow?
> 
> nice vids! that Jeep seems to push pretty good!!


Thanks....


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice job, great video's fellow Jeeper!!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't see why people would complain about snow in their yard. Thats where I put the snow in my driveway and I always have to shovel through a 5 foot bank to get my walkway open.


----------



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

brad11ny;1760595 said:


>


Nice Jeep Brad, is it auto or stick? Looked through your posts quick and didn't see it mentioned.


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

It's a stick.


----------



## NoProblem (Aug 4, 2014)

Very cool! Nice job sir!
Which plow is that? - I am wondering about the height and weight.


----------



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

brad11ny;1822646 said:


> It's a stick.


Thank you. Do you find a stick to be a PIA? Seems like the majority prefer auto.


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

NoProblem;1822649 said:


> Very cool! Nice job sir!
> Which plow is that? - I am wondering about the height and weight.


It's an SD. The weight isn't to bad, I have air shocks in the front and about 300lb in the back. I bought ed and probably would have considered the HT, but they were pretty new at the time and a lot more money. I only use it on my 325ft driveway and 2 friends. I have some videos on youtube under brad11ny.


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

Jeep_thing;1822654 said:


> Thank you. Do you find a stick to be a PIA? Seems like the majority prefer auto.


I love the stick. You get used to it. When I was a kid, I had an 85 CJ7 stick with a plow. That's what I learned to plow on. This is my 4th jeep and all have been stick.


----------



## NoProblem (Aug 4, 2014)

brad11ny;1822656 said:


> It's an SD. The weight isn't to bad, I have air shocks in the front and about 300lb in the back. I bought ed and probably would have considered the HT, but they were pretty new at the time and a lot more money. I only use it on my 325ft driveway and 2 friends. I have some videos on youtube under brad11ny.


Nice! That short wheel base really works!
I have a Sno-Way 26 series on order, they'll install it for me next week and the specs are nearly identical to yours. I'm putting it on a 2014 Silverado 1500, after watching your videos, it looks like it'll handle some deeper snow without any problem. I have about a mile of driveway and road to do, looks like it'll do the job.


----------

